# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  تحلیل و تغییر کد

## omidan321

سلام به همگی 
من یه کد دارم که با اون میخام توی دلفی یه نقطه gps  رو باهاش بخونم کسی میتونه کد رو تحلیل کنه و بگه اگه من بخام استانداردی رو که برای برنامه تعریف شده تغییر بدم چه کار باید بکنم ؟ 

HTMLStr: String =
'<html> '+
'<head> '+
'<meta name="viewport" content="initial-scale=1.0, user-scalable=yes" /> '+
'<script type="text/javascript" src="http://maps.google.com/maps/api/js?sensor=true"></script> '+
'<script type="text/javascript"> '+
''+
''+
'  var geocoder; '+
'  var map;  '+
'  var trafficLayer;'+
'  var bikeLayer;'+
''+
''+
'  function initialize() { '+
'    geocoder = new google.maps.Geocoder();'+
'    var latlng = new google.maps.LatLng(40.714776,-74.019213); '+
'    var myOptions = { '+
'      zoom: 13, '+
'      center: latlng, '+
'      mapTypeId: google.maps.MapTypeId.ROADMAP '+
'    }; '+
'    map = new google.maps.Map(document.getElementById("map_canva  s"), myOptions); '+
'    trafficLayer = new google.maps.TrafficLayer();'+
'    bikeLayer = new google.maps.BicyclingLayer();'+
'  } '+
''+
''+
'  function codeAddress(address) { '+
'    if (geocoder) {'+
'      geocoder.geocode( { address: address}, function(results, status) { '+
'        if (status == google.maps.GeocoderStatus.OK) {'+
'          map.setCenter(results[0].geometry.location);'+
'          var marker = new google.maps.Marker({'+
'              map: map,'+
'              position: results[0].geometry.location'+
'          });'+
'        } else {'+
'          alert("Geocode was not successful for the following reason: " + status);'+
'        }'+
'      });'+
'    }'+
'  }'+
''+
''+
'  function GotoLatLng(Lat, Lang) { '+
'   var latlng = new google.maps.LatLng(Lat,Lang);'+
'   map.setCenter(latlng);'+
'   var marker = new google.maps.Marker({'+
'      position: latlng, '+
'      map: map,'+
'      title:Lat+","+Lang'+
'  });'+
'  }'+
''+
''+
'  function TrafficOn()   { trafficLayer.setMap(map); }'+
''+
'  function TrafficOff()  { trafficLayer.setMap(null); }'+
''+''+
'  function BicyclingOn() { bikeLayer.setMap(map); }'+
''+
'  function BicyclingOff(){ bikeLayer.setMap(null);}'+
''+
'  function StreetViewOn() { map.set("streetViewControl", true); }'+
''+
'  function StreetViewOff() { map.set("streetViewControl", false); }'+
''+
''+'</script> '+
'</head> '+
'<body onload="initialize()"> '+
'  <div id="map_canvas" style="width:100%; height:100%"></div> '+
'</body> '+
'</html> ';



این استانداردی که تو برنامه تعریف شده به سبک -80.135694 و 25.767314 این هستش اما استانداردی که برای google map تعریف شده به این سبک هستش  2576.7314 N و 8013.5694 E کسی میدونه چطور میشه اینکار رو کرد ؟

----------


## هانی هاشمی

یه نیگا به این بکن
http://andrew.hedges.name/experiments/convert_lat_long/

----------

